# PS3 Laser Replacement



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not sure where, but I know I've read threads about replacing the PS3 laser and where to buy a better quality version (it was like $3 for the better one)

Anyone able to point me in the right direction? Google was not much help to me this time.

Brother in -law's system failed outside of warranty and might upgrade my system before it eventually fails, as well.


Thanks


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Cujobob said:


> I'm not sure where, but I know I've read threads about replacing the PS3 laser and where to buy a better quality version (it was like $3 for the better one)
> 
> Anyone able to point me in the right direction? Google was not much help to me this time.
> 
> ...


http://www.myps3.com.au/Post.aspx?id=5522

That's the best I could find.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice Visual.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6dnzE6rpK4
I don't know about the $3 laser...


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Heh, thanks that was the same site I was reading when you posted it oddly enough.

I heard the other day that failure rates were upto 10% for PS3 and like 54% for XBOX 360 users. 7% for WII


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Cujobob,

You don't happen to have the YLOD (yellow light of death)?


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine is working fine but my brother in-law's unit is the one that won't work any longer. I believe he said it was probably a failed laser which is the most common issue.

Mine is a primary BluRay player and I have a feeling it won't last forever so just being proactive.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

The reason I asked about YLOD is that many people assume it is the laser, but there are indications it is a heat induced solder failure at the CPU. You might check the link for giggles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_Ic1_TY-GU


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

chessman said:


> The reason I asked about YLOD is that many people assume it is the laser, but there are indications it is a heat induced solder failure at the CPU. You might check the link for giggles.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_Ic1_TY-GU


Heat induced solder failure seems crazy with the lead free solder these days. How hot do these things run inside? :no clue:


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Lead-Free solder can crack or something, can't it? I've heard that some of the issues with Xbox 360s were from the use of Lead-Free solder.

The 360 situation is crazy...even the newer lower-heat chipsets still have RROD errors. The 'fixes' you can find online do the most ridiculous things...one of the more popular fixes is to use new washers and such and it stops the MoBo from flexing.

My 360 is down currently as is my Brother-in-laws (both of his systems crashed within a week) so also looking into fixes for that. I know there's a clamp fix and probably one other.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

I replaced the whole heatsink assembly on my 360. It's cheap to do, but it is a pain. The whole situation bugs me, but I guess we just have to deal with it.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

dweekie said:


> Heat induced solder failure seems crazy with the lead free solder these days. How hot do these things run inside? :no clue:


Mine was in the open air of a climate controlled house, with a fan blowing on it when the projector got the room too warm. On the other hand, COD4 is kind of addicting. :scratchchin:


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Man, at $150 for a laser, I would probably scrap my PS3 if that happened. I bought the PS3 because it was the best Blu-Ray player out in the market at the time, but with prices falling, $150 can get a decent player during sales.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

blackzarg said:


> Man, at $150 for a laser, I would probably scrap my PS3 if that happened. I bought the PS3 because it was the best Blu-Ray player out in the market at the time, but with prices falling, $150 can get a decent player during sales.



That's exactly my thought. I own a couple games for the PS3, but haven't played one in probably 8 months. I'd probably just buy something else.


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

**** I spent quite a while working on my 360 today but no luck...still RROD. Will re-tighten a few screws tomorrow, but if that doesn't do it, I'll be pretty upset that my replacement unit broke with very casual use in a year.

Anyone try using nylon/steel washers to replace the X-Clamps?


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Cujobob said:


> **** I spent quite a while working on my 360 today but no luck...still RROD. Will re-tighten a few screws tomorrow, but if that doesn't do it, I'll be pretty upset that my replacement unit broke with very casual use in a year.
> 
> Anyone try using nylon/steel washers to replace the X-Clamps?


Yeah, did the washer/clamp thing. It works. What did you do with it so far? The trickiest part is actually overheating the device. The rrod won't disappear until you cycle it all the way to the overheating point after reseating the heatsink. Then it will actually start up instead of going immediately to rrod at startup.

-wow, on another note, I just upgraded to Opera 10 RC. The built-in spell check just kicked in; I'm a horrible speller


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

So after I've replaced the washers and screw, how do I get rid of the error? Somehow I thought it would go away itself...

Thanks Dweekie...


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Cujobob said:


> So after I've replaced the washers and screw, how do I get rid of the error? Somehow I thought it would go away itself...
> 
> Thanks Dweekie...


Well, I turned the xbox on without the fan running (still open case). The 3 rings eventually change to something else (i forget, but it is the sign for overheating, as long as the 3 rings go away, you're good to go). I seem to remember it taking anywhere from 5 to 15 miins. After getting that error, you should be able to turn it off, reattach the fan, tighten the heatsinks, and have it turn on without the red rings.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Not sure if you looked, but did you see this first post and thread? http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=599216


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm, I got it to go from 3 red lights to two, re-tightened the screws, turned the fan on, and somehow its back to 3 lights again.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmm, the thread should give you a lot of different pointers. Are you sure the washer height is low enough for the heatsink to touch? I had to go lower on mine. That's just a guess.


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm actually using three on the bottom and one nylon on the top (between the heatsink and the chip).

Spacing shouldn't be an issue, hmm....just doing trial and error right now trying to figure out new possibilities\\


----------

